# Omega Cycleworks, Matrix Carbon?



## Asser (Jun 4, 2004)

Just builded a new rig on an Omega Matrix Carbon frame-kit from UK manufacturer Omega Cycleworks, who used to do mostly Titatanium. 
Got it rather cheap from retailer (app $1200), so I wonder if the frame is somehow flawed or if the shop was just desperate to get it off the shelf. Have ridden it a couple of times and it seems very comfortable and smooth, and perharps more cruiser-like than my previous bike, a snappy and rather nervous early 1990 Cannondale alloy crit- frame.

Any comments on this manufacturer and their frames?


----------

